# Not a Deal but WTF!



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Am I missing something here? Orion HCCA 250R over $1000. Does it have something to do with "1600" sticker on it?

!!! ORION HCCA 250R AMPLIFIER !!! MADE IN THE U.S.A. AMP!! | eBay


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

I am just as confused as you are!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Dude, c'mon, that's a custom sticker. Those things cost money.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Maybe that sticker is laced with Gold or something! LOL!


imjustjason said:


> Dude, c'mon, that's a custom sticker. Those things cost money.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Gotta be, 'cause that's a $200-$250 amp.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Something is definitely wrong here.
The bid history looks a little wonky.
Bidder Click here to know more about anonymous user IDs Bid Amount Bid Time 
Member Id: u***r ( 0 ) US $1,050.00 
Nov-07-11 08:50:52 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $1,025.00 
Nov-07-11 07:09:12 PST

Member Id: u***r ( 0 ) US $1,000.00 
Nov-07-11 05:55:57 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $985.00 
Nov-07-11 07:08:50 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $950.00 
Nov-07-11 07:08:33 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $925.00 
Nov-07-11 07:08:25 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $900.00 
Nov-07-11 07:08:17 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $875.00 
Nov-07-11 07:07:53 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $850.00 
Nov-07-11 07:07:14 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $820.00 
Nov-07-11 07:07:05 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $800.00 
Nov-07-11 07:06:59 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $780.00 
Nov-07-11 07:06:52 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $760.00 
Nov-07-11 07:06:46 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $740.00 
Nov-07-11 07:06:38 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $720.00 
Nov-07-11 07:06:27 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $700.00 
Nov-06-11 15:01:00 PST

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $675.00 
Nov-06-11 14:59:26 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $650.00 
Nov-06-11 14:57:14 PST

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $625.00 
Nov-06-11 14:55:53 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $600.00 
Nov-06-11 14:54:17 PST

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $575.00 
Nov-06-11 14:52:22 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $550.00 
Nov-06-11 14:51:10 PST

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $550.00 
Nov-06-11 14:52:10 PST

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $530.00 
Nov-06-11 14:49:48 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $515.00 
Nov-06-11 14:45:00 PST

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $500.00 
Nov-06-11 14:43:04 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $500.00 
Nov-06-11 14:44:45 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $490.00 
Nov-06-11 14:44:34 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $475.00 
Nov-06-11 14:44:19 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $460.00 
Nov-06-11 14:41:36 PST

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $455.00 
Nov-06-11 14:38:35 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $450.00 
Nov-05-11 18:25:48 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $450.00 
Nov-06-11 14:38:20 PST

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $420.00 
Nov-06-11 14:38:07 PST

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $405.00 
Nov-06-11 14:37:50 PST

Member Id: s***r ( 0 ) New eBay Member (less than 30 days) US $400.00 
Nov-05-11 18:15:39 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $400.00 
Nov-06-11 14:37:29 PST

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $375.00 
Nov-06-11 14:37:15 PST

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $350.00 
Nov-06-11 14:36:55 PST

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $315.00 
Nov-06-11 14:36:32 PST

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $305.00 
Nov-05-11 16:50:31 PDT

Member Id: r***u ( 28Feedback score is 10 to 49) US $300.00 
Nov-05-11 16:36:22 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $300.00 
Nov-05-11 16:49:47 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $290.00 
Nov-05-11 16:49:34 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $270.00 
Nov-05-11 16:41:49 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $250.00 
Nov-05-11 16:41:35 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $230.00 
Nov-05-11 16:41:26 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $220.00 
Nov-05-11 16:41:13 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $210.00 
Nov-05-11 16:40:47 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $202.50 
Nov-05-11 16:31:30 PDT

Member Id: r***u ( 28Feedback score is 10 to 49) US $200.00 
Nov-05-11 16:21:55 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $200.00 
Nov-05-11 16:31:07 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $190.00 
Nov-05-11 16:30:29 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $185.00 
Nov-05-11 16:25:12 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $175.00 
Nov-05-11 16:23:48 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $170.00 
Nov-05-11 16:23:35 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $165.00 
Nov-05-11 16:23:17 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $155.00 
Nov-05-11 16:22:56 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $150.00 
Nov-05-11 16:19:36 PDT

Member Id: r***u ( 28Feedback score is 10 to 49) US $148.00 
Nov-05-11 16:18:02 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $145.00 
Nov-03-11 19:15:56 PDT

Member Id: r***u ( 28Feedback score is 10 to 49) US $141.00 
Nov-05-11 16:17:27 PDT

Member Id: l***o ( 44Feedback score is 10 to 49) US $136.00 
Nov-03-11 19:14:24 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $135.00 
Nov-03-11 19:15:34 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $130.00 
Nov-02-11 17:49:27 PDT

Member Id: r***e ( 17Feedback score is 10 to 49) US $125.01 
Nov-02-11 17:46:09 PDT

Member Id: 6***6 ( 1 ) US $120.00 
Nov-01-11 19:46:56 PDT

Member Id: r***e ( 17Feedback score is 10 to 49) US $110.00 
Nov-02-11 17:45:46 PDT

Member Id: r***p ( 447Feedback score is 100 to 499) US $105.00 
Nov-02-11 08:41:33 PDT

Member Id: l***o ( 44Feedback score is 10 to 49) US $100.00 
Nov-01-11 18:13:58 PDT

Starting Price US $100.00 
Nov-01-11 15:01:40 PDT


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Yeah! Look at all of those 0 and 1 feedbacks. Missed that when I looked at it quick. Why would anyone run it up that high though? Thats ridiculous. I followed it up to $200 then dropped out. Just got on again and saw this and about crapped!


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Old Skewl said:


> Yeah! Look at all of those 0 and 1 feedbacks. Missed that when I looked at it quick. Why would anyone run it up that high though? Thats ridiculous. I followed it up to $200 then dropped out. Just got on again and saw this and about crapped!


ebay is strange and full of scammers. unfortunately the scammers sometimes are the sellers themself. bidding up by proxy or have friends to bid up and they can always pull or terminate the listing for whatever reasons they fill like it. imo.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ya, I watched this from the time it was posted. I took a quick break from ebay and came back to see it over $600. When I got up this morning it was over $1,000. That's when I looked at the feedback. 
I know people probably build accounts to bid up their stuff, (because they're a**holes like that) but this doesn't even make any sense.

Also, as a small time collector of U.S. made Orion amps, how DARE that person deface his with that vomitous sticker?!


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Bid Scalping, report that ****!


----------



## 64mustang (Jun 3, 2011)

the last two reply's -- Amen

And if you have an Orion 250r, NOW is the time to sale, sale, sale..


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

And just for giggles, there's someone doing what looks to be the same thing on an HCCA 225.(A very nice one).
Orion 225 hcca competition amp with X-over | eBay


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Yeah watched that one til $250. Way to much for a 225, even a nice one.

I see the 250R had the bids retracted! Still $285 is high!



StockA4 said:


> And just for giggles, there's someone doing what looks to be the same thing on an HCCA 225.(A very nice one).
> Orion 225 hcca competition amp with X-over | eBay


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree, Old Skewl. I'd pay it for a different gen bnib, but not that one. But to that 250's credit, it still looks pretty new. It's still anodized red, not off pink. It hasn't seen to many hours of play. Same with that 225. But ebay has been flooded with both in the last week or so, and it makes those prices outrageous.


----------

